# Skilltree reset



## PadoBaelgun (22. August 2009)

Ist schon bekannt, ob es möglich sein wird , seine Talentpunkte neu zu verteilen ( so ähnlich wie in WoW etc. ) oder wird man wie in D2 nen neuen char anfangen müssen , weil man sonst alles versaut hätte ??

mfg PadoBaelgun

p.s. hab mit Sufu nix dazu gefunden , falls es doch schon nen Thread dafür gab , sry


----------



## 1234black (22. August 2009)

Hi also bis etz hab ich noch nix gefunden was darauf hin deutet das man seine talente ändern kann!!! ich such momentan auch nach dem aber naja vll sagen es nächstes jahr ,sie wollen e die letzte der 5 klassen nächstes jahr bei der bLizzcom zeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (22. August 2009)

Der Bashiok hat sich irgendwann mal dazu geäußert. Ich weiß nicht mehr den genauen Wortlaut, aber es war in etwas so: Es wird vorraussichtlich möglihc sein, seine Talentpunkte neu zu verteilen. Dies soll durch ein einfaches System möglich sein, das für den spieler jedoch kompliziert zu nutzen ist. So oder so ähnlichhat er gesprochen.


----------



## Nakiko (26. August 2009)

Hallo,
hab da mal was zu gefunden:

Quelle: InDiablo.de 07.08.2009


Wie immer ist Blizzard für neue Überraschungen gut: Nachdem Community-Manager Bashiok bereits im Frühjahr Diablo 2-Fans mit der Ankündigung von Patch 1.13 überrascht hatte, folgte lange Zeit Funkstille. Der Releasetermin rückte immer weiter zurück und der Patch für Warcraft 3 kam dazwischen und hat noch immer Vorrang. Umso überraschender seine neue Ankündigung. Seine letzte Aussage im entsprechenden Thread lautet:

    Bashiok

    Skill tree re-specialization is currently a planned feature for the Diablo II 1.13 patch, yes.

    Übersetzung: Ja, wir planen in den Diablo 2-Patch 1.13 eine Möglichkeit zur Skillneuverteilung einzubauen.

Also, Skill-Punkte sollen zurück gesetzt werden können - wie genau ist noch unklar. Einher geht die Ankündigung, dass Warcraft 3 nach wie vor Vorrang genießt. Offen bleibt natürlich die Frage, wie sich dieses Feature ausprägen wird: Beliebige Umverteilung beliebiger Mengen an Skillpunkten? Oder soll es an Kosten (beispielsweise ein Würfelrezept mit seltenen Zutaten) gekoppelt werden? Eins ist klar, Blizzard scheint größere Änderungen zu planen, aber was hat Blizzard nur mit Diablo 2 vor? Wir dürfen gespannt sein!



MfG


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. August 2009)

Nakiko  er meint Diablo 3  nich  2  ;D

ganz ehrlich... D2/3 mit Skilltreeresets is wie ....Ach ich weiss nich.. das gehört sich nich
Einmal verskillt immer verskillt.... so wie mans kennt und liebt

p.s. mein erster Chara mit dem ich Hölle gemeistert hab, warn Necro mit 14 Punkten in Tongolem  ;D


----------



## Nakiko (26. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Nakiko  er meint Diablo 3  nich  2  ;D
> 
> ganz ehrlich... D2/3 mit Skilltreeresets is wie ....Ach ich weiss nich.. das gehört sich nich
> Einmal verskillt immer verskillt.... so wie mans kennt und liebt
> ...



Das ist mir jetzt aber peinlich     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Tschuldigung *hust*


----------

